

London Redis Meetup on 26 May 2010 - adamcharnock
http://playnice.ly/blog/2010/05/19/join-us-at-the-first-london-redis-meetup-on-26-may-2010/

======
bastian
Sounds like a great idea - the curated.by team will be around. We're also
looking for a backend developer to join our team!

~~~
adamcharnock
Great! It will be good to see you there. Are you using Redis on curated.by?

